

List of Companies Currently Using Lisp and Scheme - please help me expand it - pchristensen
http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/lisp-companies/

======
pg
At YC we use Arc not only for this site but also for a bunch of internal
software we use to run YC itself.

~~~
pchristensen
I figured as much but didn't want to presume :). I'll update that.

------
Zak
An easy way to find more would be to go through <http://weitz.de> and look at
the page for each library. Most of them have a list of some of the users.
Clutu, TwitterBuzz, Jalat, Heike Stephan, xOs, and the NIST all use
Hunchentoot. CafeSpot, Cleartrip, PK Bass & Tackle, and the Cork Multitext
Project use its predecessor, TBNL.

------
pchristensen
Shooter, Zak, joshwa, vikram, ias, chris_l, gibsonf1, phony_identity,
herdrick, and brlewis - I mentioned all of you from comments you made about
using Lisp/Scheme in your startups/companies (pg too, of course)

~~~
chris_l
Terraminds twitter search (<http://terraminds.com/twitter/>) uses Common Lisp
for everything but the (external) indexing engine.

Btw, did you use a search of hacker news to find our usernames?

~~~
pchristensen
I did a few Google searches like "Lisp company site:news.ycombinator.com" and
"scheme startup site:news.ycombinator.com" and then read through a bunch of
long, old conversations. While I was doing it, my question of "Why hasn't
anyone done this yet?" was answered very clearly!

------
tptacek
Apple uses Scheme in the new Leopard security scheme.

------
projectileboy
iRobot occasionally posts jobs for Lisp hackers. I believe they use their own
DSL built off Common Lisp for their consumer stuff (Roomba, etc.). However, I
don't work there, so any iRobot employees out there are welcome to tell me I'm
full of it...

~~~
ivankirigin
You're right. The home robots side that makes the roomba's uses a version of
lisp. The PackBot side uses C++, tcl, and python.

------
pchristensen
Thanks for the additions, keep them coming! I'm going out of town for the
holidays but I'll add these and more in the next week or so.

